# Insurance renewal coming up any recommendations



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

Any recommedations to renew my insurance I’ve got a multi car policy currently and to check if I can save something. I’ve got a GTR with some mods and 2 other cars covered presently.


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Call A-Plan Thatcham, I pay £640 for my 2014 stage 4.25 declared and insured for 54k.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

If you've got time have a look at the insurance thread which will give you a list of brokers and independents to try. Admiral seem to have been competitive recently and they have multicar as well.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

AIB for me.


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks guys trying them now


----------

